# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > خبر: بازی فرمانده صلح کاری از خودم (نیمه کاره)

## REZAsys

سلام
من امروز میخوام اولین بازی( به صورت نیمه حرفه ای) خودم رو معرفی کنم ،  البته هنوز خیلی کار داره که امیدوارم دوستان بهم کمک کنن یعنی خیلی به کمک شما نیازمندم تا بازی  تموم شه.
داستان بازی:
مهم: داستان این بازی کاملا تخیلی بوده و واقعیت نداشته....**
سالها پیش در دوردست ها فرمانده ی معروفی بوده که بدلیل شجاع بودن و  فداکاری هایی که کرده لقب فرمانده صلح گرفته ، اما او توسط دشمنانش که  همیشه با او مخالفت می کردند در جایی دور از سرزمینش زندانی میشود و سالها  از سرزمین خود جدا میشود ، اما بعد از مدتی فکر فرار به ذهنش می رسد  و  موفق هم میشود .
مرحله1: باید دشمنانی که سر راه او  هستن را نابود کند و به قلعه ی اصلی دشمن برسد.
مرحله2:  پاکسازی قلعه و نابودی  دشمنان.
مرحله3و4 : بعد از پاکسازی قلعه با  خبر میشود که سرزمینش توسط دشمنان تصرف شده بنابراین به سرعت خودش را به  آنجا می رساند تا دشمنان را نابود کند.
سبک بازی: سوم شخص( شبیه شاهزاده ایرانی)
افراد دیگر گروه : فعلا یه مدلساز میخوام اگر کسی بود که هیچ اگر نبود مدل  آماده
الان در حال طراحی محیط هستم امیدوارم دوستان هم کمکم  کنند.
خوب چطور بود؟
نظر یادتون نره...........

----------


## REZAsys

یادم رفت بگم موتور این بازی3d game studio 7.1 هست....

----------


## ricky22

سلام
لطف می کنی چند تا عکس از بازی بزاری؟

----------


## LORD AELX

به به... بازی شما هم رسید....  :قلب: 

عزیز من چند تا پیشنهاد دارم....  :لبخند: 
اول، اون قسمت از داستان که میگه: "فکر فرار به ذهنش میرسه و موفق هم میشه..." یجوریه!!! ببین اینجا سوال پیش میاد که پس چرا تو این همه سال به فکرش نرسیده بود؟؟!! پس چرا قبلا تلاش نکرده بود؟؟!! و ... به نظر من باید این قسمت رو با یه اتفاق همراه کنی...  :متفکر:  مثا، یه نفر اومد نجاتش داد یا به فلان دلیل انگیزش رو برای برگشت بدست آورد یا بالاخره فلان تلاش هاش نتیجه داد.... یا اینکه یه چیزی شد بالاخره دیگه!!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
مرحله 1 و 2 مشکلی ندارن، ولی مرحله 3 با 2 مشکل داره، یه مشکل قدیمی!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  ببین، وقتی دشمن رو تو مرحله 2 نابود کردی، دیگه دشمنی وجود نداره که به شهر طرف حمله کنه!! مثلا شما توی مرحله 2 *قلعه* طرف رو گرفتید ها.... یه سپاه که نابود نکردید، کل فرماندهی رو زدی با خاک یکسان کردی...  :لبخند: 
داستانت رو کلا یه تغییر اساسی بده و جزییاتش رو بیشتر کن، طرح کلیت رو هم بهتر کن.  :چشمک: 

راستی، اگه واقعا کمک میخوای پس لطف کن شرایط فنی کار رو کامل توضیح بده و ضمنا همه چیز رو به ما هم بگو تا بتونیم بیشتر و بهتر کمکت کنیم.... چند تا شات هم از طراحی ها و فضا سازی و مدل و ... و ... و مخصوصا خود بازی، بگذار....

موفق باشی  :بوس:   :قلب:

----------


## REZAsys

> به به... بازی شما هم رسید.... 
> 
> عزیز من چند تا پیشنهاد دارم.... 
> اول، اون قسمت از داستان که میگه: "فکر فرار به ذهنش میرسه و موفق هم میشه..." یجوریه!!! ببین اینجا سوال پیش میاد که پس چرا تو این همه سال به فکرش نرسیده بود؟؟!! پس چرا قبلا تلاش نکرده بود؟؟!! و ... به نظر من باید این قسمت رو با یه اتفاق همراه کنی...  مثا، یه نفر اومد نجاتش داد یا به فلان دلیل انگیزش رو برای برگشت بدست آورد یا بالاخره فلان تلاش هاش نتیجه داد.... یا اینکه یه چیزی شد بالاخره دیگه!! 
> 
> داستانت رو کلا یه تغییر اساسی بده و جزییاتش رو بیشتر کن، طرح کلیت رو هم بهتر کن. 
> 
> راستی، اگه واقعا کمک میخوای پس لطف کن شرایط فنی کار رو کامل توضیح بده و ضمنا همه چیز رو به ما هم بگو تا بتونیم بیشتر و بهتر کمکت کنیم.... چند تا شات هم از طراحی ها و فضا سازی و مدل و ... و ... و مخصوصا خود بازی، بگذار....
> 
> موفق باشی


سلام به منتقدان :لبخند گشاده!: 
به نظر خودم اون فکر فرار به ذهنش میرسه خوبه.
در مورد 



> مرحله 1 و 2 مشکلی ندارن، ولی مرحله 3 با 2 مشکل داره، یه مشکل قدیمی!!   ببین، وقتی دشمن رو تو مرحله 2 نابود کردی، دیگه دشمنی وجود نداره که به  شهر طرف حمله کنه!! مثلا شما توی مرحله 2 *قلعه* طرف رو گرفتید ها....  یه سپاه که نابود نکردید، کل فرماندهی رو زدی با خاک یکسان کردی...


خوب ما فرماندهی شهرشون رو نابود کردیم ، ارتش اصلی شون در سرزمین فرمانده هستن.
خیلی ممنون.....

----------


## REZAsys

> سلام
> لطف می کنی چند تا عکس از بازی بزاری؟


گفتم فعلا در حال طراحی هستم چند وقت دیگه شات میذارم....

----------


## Armin060

حق با LORD AELX هست. یعنی چی که فکر فرار به ذهنش میرسه. مسخره است. بلاخره باید یه دلیلی همراه با اون داشته باشه.
مثلا، چمیدونم یارو زن داشته حالا فهمیده بچه دار شده می خواد بره بچش رو ببینه و ....

----------


## REZAsys

داستان تصحیح شد:
سالها پیش در دوردست ها فرمانده ی معروفی بوده که بدلیل شجاع بودن و   فداکاری هایی که کرده لقب فرمانده صلح گرفته ، اما او توسط دشمنانش که   همیشه با او مخالفت می کردند در جایی دور از سرزمینش زندانی میشود و سالها   از سرزمین خود جدا میشود ، اما بعد از مدتی* بالاخره موفق میشه از زندان فرار کنه.*

----------


## REZAsys

داستان بازی توسط دوست خوبمMARTIN در پسی وورد تصحیح شد:
سالها پیش در دوردست ها فرمانده ی معروفی بوده که بدلیل شجاع بودن و فداکاری هایی که کرده لقب فرمانده صلح گرفته ،
او 27 سال قبل(از زمان فعلی بازی) در صف آرایی که در مقابل حمله دشمن همیشگی اش (به نام .....) به وطنش داشت با خیانت متحدش ( یعنی کشور همسایه ) روبرو می شه در این جنگ او توسط تیر زهر آگینی زخمی می شه و وقتی به هوش می آد خودش رو در زندان تاریک و نمناک ......(اسم دشمن) میبینه و از نتیجه اون نبرد در طی این 27 سال بی خبر می مونه وسالها از سرزمین خود جدا میشود ، اما بعد از مدتی فکر فرار به ذهنش می رسد و موفق هم میشود .

مرحله1: باید دشمنانی که سر راه او هستن را نابود کند و به قلعه ی اصلی دشمن برسد.
مرحله2: پاکسازی قلعه و نابودی دشمنان در این مرحله ناگهان به یاد همرزمش ..... می افته که یکی از سردارن سلحشور سپاه سرزمین اونها و برای اون مثل برادر می موند(و در جنگ اخر شرکت داشت) به فکر می افته که 15 سال پیش از زندانیان دیگه شنیده بود که او در یکی از دخمه های قلعه دیده شده است........چه بر سرش آمده؟...ایا هنوز زنده است.....
مرحله3و4: سرانجام با خبر میشود سرزمینش توسط دشمنان تصرف شده ، بنابراین با سرعت به انجا بر میگردد تا سرزمین ابا اجدادی خود را از خطر بزرگی نجات دهد.

----------


## LORD AELX

این برای شروع خوبه، ولی اگه قصد داری کارتو به مرور زمان ارتقا بدی و develop کنی، سعی کن وقت بیشتری رو این قسمت بگذاری، بشین بیشتر راجع به طرح و ایده ات فکر کن و داستان سازی کن برای خودت و اتفاقات و شرایطی برای شخصیت بوجود بیار و جزییات بیشتر و پیچیده تری بهش اضافه کن..... من نمیخوام در کارت دخالت کنم و بگم که مثلا این کارو بکن و اون کارو نکن، ایده خودته، خودت باید روش کار کنی..... فقط زمان بگذار، زمان...  :چشمک:

----------


## REZAsys

آخه فقط داستان نیست من باید رو انیمیشنهاش ، برنامه نویسی ، از همه مهمتر رو طراحی مرحله هم کار کنم
پس زمان زیادی نمیتونم روی داستان صرف کنم...

----------


## LORD AELX

> آخه فقط داستان نیست من باید رو انیمیشنهاش ، برنامه نویسی ، از همه مهمتر رو طراحی مرحله هم کار کنم
> پس زمان زیادی نمیتونم روی داستان صرف کنم...


به نظر من حالا که تصمیم گرفتی روی چنین پروژه ای کار کنی (حتی در حد تحقیقاتی)، برو یه چند نفر دیگه رو هم پیدا کن و با هم کار کنید. خودت هم به عنوان طراح بازی و مدیر پروژه تو همه جا میتونی دخالت کنی.... اینطوری کارت بهتر پیش میره، سعی کن همیشه تیمی کار کنی و این عادت رو تو خودت پرورش بدی...  :چشمک:   :قلب:

----------


## REZAsys

> به نظر من حالا که تصمیم گرفتی روی چنین پروژه ای کار کنی (حتی در حد  تحقیقاتی)، برو یه چند نفر دیگه رو هم پیدا کن و با هم کار کنید. خودت هم  به عنوان طراح بازی و مدیر پروژه تو همه جا میتونی دخالت کنی.... اینطوری  کارت بهتر پیش میره، سعی کن همیشه تیمی کار کنی و این عادت رو تو خودت  پرورش بدی...


عزیز من شما که نمیدونی حدود3 بار میخواستم تیمی کار کنم ، یه بار گروه پاشید ، یه بار اصلا معلوم نشد چی شد ، یه بار هم گذاشتیم تابستون.. :گیج:

----------


## LORD AELX

> عزیز من شما که نمیدونی حدود3 بار میخواستم تیمی کار کنم ، یه بار گروه پاشید ، یه بار اصلا معلوم نشد چی شد ، یه بار هم گذاشتیم تابستون..


خوب این بستگی داره به اینکه با چه کسایی خواستی کار کنی... تو باید آدمتو بشناسی، کسی رو که خودش قلبا پایه این کار هست رو پیدا کن... نشین مخ یه نفرو بزن و چهار تا مقاله و کتاب بدی دستش بخونه و بعدش هم بشینید با هم کار کنید.... برو دنبال متخصص اش...  :لبخند:  تو این فروم ها هزار تا از این جور افراد ریخته.....

----------


## REZAsys

متخصص از کجا پیدا کنم !
من کلا 2نفر میشناختم که تری دی گیم کار میکنند که هر دو نفر یا کار داشتن رفتن یا....

----------


## LORD AELX

> متخصص از کجا پیدا کنم !
> من کلا 2نفر میشناختم که تری دی گیم کار میکنند که هر دو نفر یا کار داشتن رفتن یا....


تو یه رزومه از خودت برام پ خ کن، من سعی می کنم برات هم تیمی درست حسابی پیدا کنم...  :متفکر:   :چشمک:

----------


## REZAsys

من بیشتر به یه برنامه نویس و مدلساز احتیاج دارم.
رزومه ی خاصی ندارم ، چند ماهه تری دی گیم کار میکنم.
دوستان یه شات از بازی

----------


## LORD AELX

از Texture های بهتری استفاده کن... نور پردازی هم یادت نره...  :چشمک:

----------


## REZAsys

جدیدترین شات بازی( ممکنه دیگه تا آخر امتحانات شات  ندم) 
آدرس شات: 
http://up.iranblog.com/Files/6cab6345a25a4c80ae7c.gif 
شات:

----------


## LORD AELX

دوست عزیز شات های بازی ات رو با فتوشاپ resize کن و طولش رو 700px بده (عرضش اتوماتیک تنظیم میشه)  :لبخند:  اینطوری style تاپیک هم بهم نمیریزه  :چشمک: 

راستی، اینطور که من در انتهای تصویر میبینم، بین دیوار درز وجود داره... حتما برطرفش کن. میتونی یخورده دو تا لایه رو روی هم قرار بدی تا درست بشه، البته این کار رو در اونطرف دیوار انجام بده

----------


## REZAsys

> راستی، اینطور که من در انتهای تصویر میبینم، بین دیوار درز وجود داره...  حتما برطرفش کن. میتونی یخورده دو تا لایه رو روی هم قرار بدی تا درست بشه،  البته این کار رو در اونطرف دیوار انجام بده


نه فکر کنم مشکل از گرافیکم باشه.....

----------


## LORD AELX

> نه فکر کنم مشکل از گرافیکم باشه.....


لایه ها رو نباید دقیقا از مرز کنار هم گذاشت، چون همین اتفاقی که افتاده میفته.... باید یخورده رو هم بگذاریشون و تو هم ببریشون تا درست بشه... این درز ها ممکنه برای موتور و ظاهر بازی مشکل ایجاد کنند...

----------


## REZAsys

چشم حتما نظر دیگه ای در مورد تکسچرها یا گرافیک بازی ندارید؟

----------


## 1485159

> نظر دیگه ای در مورد تکسچرها یا گرافیک بازی ندارید؟


آسمان رو بهترش کن....

----------


## REZAsys

> آسمان رو بهترش کن....


اینم به زور گیر آوردم .
 اگر شما آسمان256در256 داشتید بدید ممنون میشم.

----------


## 1485159

سعی کن تا میتونی تسکچر ها رو خودت بسازی....
من یدونه آسمون دارم، برات میذارم خودت تغییر اندازه بده(با فتوشاپ)

----------


## LORD AELX

> چشم حتما نظر دیگه ای در مورد تکسچرها یا گرافیک بازی ندارید؟


اینم کلی تکسچر sky ا:  :چشمک: 

http://www.noctua-graphics.de/english/Tex/sky.htm


تو اینم search کنی پیدا میشه : http://www.cgtextures.com/

در مورد بازی هم از همین عکسی که گذاشتی چند تا نکته بگم...  :متفکر:  علاوه بر آسمان، محیط ات خیلی یکنواخت و خشکه... اکثرا از رنگ های سری تیره هم استفاده کردی... به نظر من میتونه بهتر باشه.... معماری و تکسچر ها در حد ضعیف کار شده، کمی بیشتر روشون وقت بگذار... جدیدا سری به تاپیک آموزشی نمی زنی  :لبخند:  بیا اونجا، همین اواخر راجه به طراحی محیط و بنا یکسری توضیحاتی رو نوشتم، حتما کمکت می کنه...  :چشمک:  آها، راستی، در مورد کاراکتر هم باید بگم که چرا کل بدنش قهوه ای یه؟؟!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  یخورده لباسی چیزی، تکسچری ...  :چشمک:   :قلب:

----------


## REZAsys

خیلی ممنون .
کراکتر کلا عوض خواهد شد.......

----------


## REZAsys

راست میگید چرا به ذهن خودم نرسید!! حتما تا فردا اپلودش میکنم میدم به  آقاپرویز و پرنس جان.
جدیدترین شات بازی : ( در حال ساخت غار هستم)

----------


## Armin060

سنگ ها خیلی بزرگ هست. به جای اینکه texture رو به اندازه ی سطحت کنی، به صورت کاشی کاری بزار.

----------


## REZAsys

این تکسچر رو عوض میکنم....

----------


## REZAsys

جدیدترین شات بازی
حالا یه شات از حرکات رزمی کراکتر می ذارم .
چند حرکت دیگه بعدا به این حرکتها اضافه میکنم.........
آدرس شات:
http://up.iranblog.com/Files/df3ca0c6e7bf4657b714.gif
شات:

----------


## Armin060

میگم اول مدل رو عوض کن بعد واسش انیمیشن درست کن  :متفکر:

----------


## LORD AELX

من که خیلی نظر دادم، ولی یکیش هم اعمال نشد!!  :ناراحت:   :متفکر:  ولی بازم میگم، *فضا سازی*!! فقط همین...  :لبخند:  محیط و بناهایی که اجرا کردی، فقط شامل سطوح صاف و خشک و خالی هستند.... دیگه رو محیط که میتونی کار کنی؟!!  :متفکر:  از همون Height Map و استفاده از نرم افزارهایی مثل Maya و یا 3dMax میتونه بهت کمک کنه.... روشون کار کن، وگرنه بازی ات نهایتا چیزی شبیه بازی های قدیمی ماجراجویی در میاد... کار با نرم افزارهایی مثل Maya اونم در این سطح و حد، کاری نداره، سرچ کنی آموزش های زیادی پیدا می کنی، ضمنا مطمئنا کتابی هم میتونی در این ضمینه تهیه کنی.  :لبخند:  وقت بگذاز عزیز من، وقت بگذار.... اصول رو هم رعایت کن، حالا که داری این پروژه رو انجام میدی، پس اصولی و از بیس درست انجامش بده، سخت هم نیست به خدا.... تو همین قسمت های اولیه اش رو درست انجام بده، بقیه اش رو من و بقیه بچه ها کمکت می کنیم... آموزش های قوانین و نحوه انجام کارش رو هم کامل گذاشتم، هم راجع به محیط و هم معماری و بناها  :چشمک:   :بوس: 

موفق باشی  :قلب:

----------


## REZAsys

خیلی از نظراتتون ممنون
شما خوب بهم بگید من بهتره چی کار کنم؟ مدل رو نمیتونم عوض کنم(مدلساز ندارم)
سعی میکنم فشا رو از خشکی در بیارم( دنبال درخت هستم)
تکسچرها چطوره؟

----------


## LORD AELX

> خیلی از نظراتتون ممنون
> شما خوب بهم بگید من بهتره چی کار کنم؟ مدل رو نمیتونم عوض کنم(مدلساز ندارم)
> سعی میکنم فشا رو از خشکی در بیارم( دنبال درخت هستم)
> تکسچرها چطوره؟


اولا شما باید محیطی رو برای بازی آماده کنی، نه اینکه همه چیز رو با هم بیاری وسط!  :لبخند:  پله پله پیش برو... حالا محیط رو چطور طراحی کنی؟ قبلا هم تو تاپیک آموزشی گفتم، میتونی از Height Map استفاده کنی که نمونه های آماده اش تو وب ریخته و ضمنا ساختنش هم سخت نیست. اینم یه آموزش برای ساخت Height Map با Photoshop: *منو کلیک کن!!*  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ضمنا میتونی کلا از بیس، محیط رو با 3dMax یا Maya بسازی، اینم سخت نیست و نیاز به کمک کسی نداره... خودت چرا یاد نمی گیری؟؟!! تو وب کلی آموزش ریخته...
همانطور هم که قبلا گفتم میتونی از روش ترکیبی استفاده کنی تا دقیق تر و راحت تر باشه، یعنی نقشه ارتفاع رو import می کنی توی Maya یا 3dMax و بعد اگه تغییراتی خواستی توش انجام بشه، ادیت می کنی.... بعدش تکسچری که میخوای هم اعمال می کنی

این از قدم اول...  :متفکر:  حالا می رسیم به مرحله بعدی یعنی بناها و ساختمان ها، که تو تاپیک آموزشی مفصل توضیح دادم.... اول ساخت، بعد تکسچر....

آخر سر میری سراغ کاراکتر و انیمیشن اون، که برای راحت تر انیمیت کردنش میتونی از Motion Capture یا Motion Scan استفاده کنی...  :لبخند: 

محیط باید طبیعی و جذاب باشه، در حالی که چیزی که ساختی، یکدست صاف و گوشه دار و یکرنگ هستش و تکسچر ها بدون هیچ مقدمه ای کنار هم چسبیدند و تغییر رنگ دادی تو محیط و بنا....  :چشمک: 

در کل فکر کنم، تو تاپیک آموزشی کامل و به تفصیل مراحل کار رو توضیح داده باشم... قبل از اینکه من آموزش انجام ریز کار ها رو بگذارم (که احتمالا چند ماه دیگه باشه)، شما باید بتونی از تو گوگل یا بقیه سایت ها (فقط انگلیسی زبان) هم فیلم و هم آموزش تهیه کنید...  :بوس:

----------


## LORD AELX

> 


ببین، مثلا شات بالا رو ببین...  :متفکر:  اون دو تا کوه رو چرا کلا با سطح با هم نساختی؟؟ شما اومدی مثل یک بنا یا یه جعبه، این دو تا کوه رو گذاشتی رو زمین... سطحشون هم که کلا صاف و از لحاظ رنگی هم یکنواخته و نورپردازی نداره.... زمین هم به همین منوال هستش و طبیعی نیست... آسمان هم که کلا آبیه و حالت خاصی نداره... خورشید هم نگذاشتی  :لبخند گشاده!:  حالا من الآن نمیتونم بیشتر توضیح بدم، باید برم جایی، یکی دو روز دیگه میام به تفصیل برات توضیح میدم و اگه تو پیدا کردن رفرنس هم موفق نشدی، برات لینک میگذارم  :چشمک:   :بوس:   :قلب:

----------


## REZAsys

من دو مشکل اساسی بازیمو فهمیدم:
1. تکسچر بد.
2.نورپردازی نداره
واسه شات بعدی حتما دو تاش رعایت میشه
ممنون

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

REZAsys سلام
ببین تا حدی که میتونی خلاقیت به خرج بده، ولی لزومی نداره که از الآن انتظار کار فوق العاده داشته باشی............. این بازی رو بساز، و در بازی های بعدی از تجربه ات استفاده کن..............
اگر از الآن بخوای بیش از سخت بگیری، اگر نتونی کار رو خیلی خوب در بیاری نا امید میشی.........
تو سعی خودت رو تا میتونی بکن........بقیه اش با تجربه حل میشه........
موفق باشی

----------


## LORD AELX

> من دو مشکل اساسی بازیمو فهمیدم:
> 1. تکسچر بد.
> 2.نورپردازی نداره
> واسه شات بعدی حتما دو تاش رعایت میشه
> ممنون


درسته، ولی مهمترینش رو فراموش کردی!! *عوارض زمین* یا همون محیطی که دارم هی میگم...  :لبخند:  تو فقط میای یه صفحه رو به عنوان زمین تعریف می کنی، در حالی که میتونی عوارضی به اون بدی، مثل تپه ها و چاله و هر نوع برآمدگی و فرورفتگی توی اون.... این طوری طبیعی تر میشه  :چشمک:

----------


## LORD AELX

من دو تا آموزش تصویری برای ساخت Height Map ساختم که پیوست میکنم... 

*دانلود فایل اول از 2Shared*
*دانلود فایل دوم از 2Shared*

اینم یه آموزش دیگه، مثل آموزش تصویری دوم به همراه import کردن HP به نرم افزار: http://www.pxleyes.com/tutorial/vue/...into-Vue-.html


مدیر سایت، واقعا زشته که نشه اینجا 600 کیلوبایت فایل RAR آپلود کرد  :اشتباه:   :ناراحت:

----------


## REZAsys

لطفا یه جا دیگه آپلود کن!

----------


## LORD AELX

> لطفا یه جا دیگه آپلود کن!


لینک دانلود از Mediafireا:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/eqkmoz...hPhotoshop.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/bze5ym...hPhotoshop.rar

----------


## REZAsys

خیلی ممنون استفاده خواهم کرد..
دو شات جدید

----------


## 1485159

تسکچر اون دیوار بزرگه خیلی ضایع شده!

----------


## 1485159

در ضمن تا حالا گلی شبیه به اون ندیده بودم! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Aidin

> تسکچر اون دیوار بزرگه خیلی ضایع شده!





> در ضمن تا حالا گلی شبیه به اون ندیده بودم!



اینکه فقط بخواهیم از تلاش دیگران ایراد بگیریم کار سختی نیست. هر کسی می تونه.
مهم اینه که بتونیم کمکی در پیشبرد تلاش دیگران داشته باشیم.

برای تلاش اول خیلی خوبه، الان باید بیشتر روی Game Controlبازی تمرکز کنید و بعد از اینکه از همه چیز راضی شدید (به طور نسبی) به کمک یک متخصص گرافیک ، گرافیک بازی رو بهتر کنید.

----------


## REZAsys

> تسکچر اون دیوار بزرگه خیلی ضایع شده!


کجاش ضایعست؟!



> در ضمن تا حالا گلی شبیه به اون ندیده بودم!


کی گفته گله !



> اینکه فقط بخواهیم از تلاش دیگران ایراد بگیریم کار سختی نیست. هر کسی می  تونه.
> مهم اینه که بتونیم کمکی در پیشبرد تلاش دیگران داشته باشیم.
> 
> برای تلاش اول خیلی خوبه، الان باید بیشتر روی Game Controlبازی تمرکز کنید  و بعد از اینکه از همه چیز راضی شدید (به طور نسبی) به کمک یک متخصص  گرافیک ، گرافیک بازی رو بهتر کنید.


چشم حتما.........................
خیلی ممنون

----------


## saied_hacker

خوبه 
موفق باشی 
همینجوری پیش بری ( شاید) تا 5~6 سال دیگه بتونی *oblivion* یا شاید جومونگ  :چشمک: رو بسازی  :چشمک: 
موتورت چیه ؟ از GM استفاده می کنی؟

----------


## REZAsys

> خوبه 
> موفق باشی 
> همینجوری پیش بری ( شاید) تا 5~6 سال دیگه بتونی *oblivion* یا شاید جومونگ رو بسازی 
> موتورت چیه ؟ از GM استفاده می کنی؟


خیلی ممنون
موتور 3d game studio هست.

----------


## Armin060

> کجاش ضایعست؟!


 :لبخند گشاده!: 
اگه texture بهتر نداری. اون سنگت رو بده من واست بهترش کنم  :لبخند:

----------


## REZAsys

شات جدید

----------


## LORD AELX

پسر یه بار بهت گفتم شات هات رو سایز کوچک تر بگذار....  :خیلی عصبانی: 

تکسچر دیوارهای سنگی ات جالبه...  :تشویق:  آسمان هم خیلی باحال شده و با فضای بازی جور تره.... فقط میمونه زمین و اون هرم (که من واقعا نمیدونم چیه، کوهه؟ اهرام مصره، ... ؟) که هم تکسچرش جالب نیست (خاک بهتره ها) و هم اون هرم اگه جزو زمین حساب میشه، بیا و با 3DMAX یا Maya یه زمین درست حسابی بساز و ما رو راحت کن...  :لبخند:

----------


## LORD AELX

راستی این بنایی که ساختی، بالاش یجوریه...  :متفکر:  نا پایدار به نظر میرسه... یخورده دیوار بگذار براش و به ستون اکتفا نکن... لبه اش رو بیار بالا تر... از دو طرف هم ضخیم ترش کن...  :چشمک:

----------


## 1485159

تانک و توپ و تفنگ هم داره این بازیت؟ :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## REZAsys

سلام
اون برج نگهبانی هست نه هرم!
تکسچرش رو الکی زدم هنوز رو تکسچر کار نکردم همین طوری اینو انتخاب کردم!!
آره یه کم باید ستون هاشو ضخیم تر کنم .
چون میخوام ازش تو چند جا از بازی استفاده کنم.....
ممنون

----------


## REZAsys

> تانک و توپ و تفنگ هم داره این بازیت؟


تانک ! :لبخند گشاده!: 
تفنگ! :لبخند گشاده!: 
ولی از این توپ قدیمی ها پیدا کردم شاید برای تزئین ازش استفاده کنم شاید هم کاربردیش کنم یعنی وسط بازی از توپ استفاده بشه.........

----------


## LORD AELX

> سلام
> اون برج نگهبانی هست نه هرم!
> تکسچرش رو الکی زدم هنوز رو تکسچر کار نکردم همین طوری اینو انتخاب کردم!!
> آره یه کم باید ستون هاشو ضخیم تر کنم .
> چون میخوام ازش تو چند جا از بازی استفاده کنم.....
> ممنون


برج نگهبانی رو که نمیگم... اصلا اون کجاش شبیه هرمه؟؟!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  پشت سرش اون چیه؟؟ هر چی هست، همونو گفتم... تکسچر برج نگهبانی ات خوبه...




> تانک !
> تفنگ!
> ولی از این توپ قدیمی ها پیدا کردم شاید برای تزئین ازش استفاده کنم شاید  هم کاربردیش کنم یعنی وسط بازی از توپ استفاده بشه.........


بازی رو *** نزن بهش دیگه!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  سلاح گرم نگذار توش....

----------


## saied_hacker

بهت تبریک می گم کارت خوبه ادامه بده...
فقط سعی کن اگه عکسی رو می خای قرار بدی یه جوری بزاری که قالب سایت رو به هم نریزه اگه عکس رو هم از بیرون می خای قرار بدی از این سایت ها استفاده کن و حالت Thumbnail رو این اینجا بزاری
http://www1.upic.ir/
http://www.jpeghoster.com/
موفق باشید

----------


## REZAsys

> برج نگهبانی رو که نمیگم... اصلا اون کجاش شبیه هرمه؟؟!!  پشت سرش اون  چیه؟؟ هر چی هست، همونو گفتم... تکسچر برج نگهبانی ات خوبه...


اون کوهه......... :خیلی عصبانی: 
یعنی اینقدر شبیه هرمه؟؟؟
باشه یه کم تغییر میدم......
سلاح گرم چیه؟؟ منظورم توپ های قدیمی هست که تو جنگها استفاده میشه...



> بهت تبریک می گم کارت خوبه ادامه بده...
> فقط سعی کن اگه عکسی رو می خای قرار بدی یه جوری بزاری که قالب سایت رو به  هم نریزه اگه عکس رو هم از بیرون می خای قرار بدی از این سایت ها استفاده  کن و حالت Thumbnail رو این اینجا بزاری
> http://www1.upic.ir/
> http://www.jpeghoster.com/
> موفق باشید


چشم...............
راستی کسی تکسچر خوب برای برج نگهبانی نداره؟

----------


## حسین فلاحی

جالبه.
مخصوصا سایه ای که انداختی برای برج خیلی جالبه.
 امیدوارم موفق بشین.
با این که نمی شه با یک عکس در مورد چیزی قضاوت کرد اما اون کوه یه جوریه. فکر کنم اصلا جاش اونجا نیست. یه ذره با زمین مخلوطش کن. الآن یه ذره غیر طبیعیه. خیلی تیز با زمین برخورد کرده. اگه یه کم پهن تر بشه و اون جور قله تیزی نداشته باشه طبیعی تر می شه.

امیدوارم یه روز بازی ساز شماره یک ایران بشی!  :چشمک:  البته اگه من بذارم. با همون قطار خودم به مبارزه می آم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## REZAsys

> جالبه.
> مخصوصا سایه ای که انداختی برای برج خیلی جالبه.
>  امیدوارم موفق بشین.
> با این که نمی شه با یک عکس در مورد چیزی قضاوت کرد اما اون کوه یه جوریه.  فکر کنم اصلا جاش اونجا نیست. یه ذره با زمین مخلوطش کن. الآن یه ذره غیر  طبیعیه. خیلی تیز با زمین برخورد کرده. اگه یه کم پهن تر بشه و اون جور قله  تیزی نداشته باشه طبیعی تر می شه.


سلام
اصلا من اون کوه رو برداشتم به جاش دو تا برج نگهبانی گذاشتم.....
به نظرم این برج نگهبانی ایده ی خیلی خوبی بود تا جزئیاتش بیشتر بشه.... :متفکر:  شما هم اگر از این ایده ها داشتید بگید خوش حال میشم....



> امیدوارم یه روز بازی ساز شماره یک ایران بشی!  البته اگه من بذارم. با  همون قطار خودم به مبارزه می آم


خواهش میکنم تا وقتی شما و بازی شما هست ما هیچی نیستیم... :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## notand

سلام دوستان 
و سلام ویژه به REZAsys
این اولین ارسال من تو این سایته امیدوارم مفید واقه بشه
آخر ولش نکردی هی فکر فرار میزنه به سرش هی فرار میکنه 
ها ها ها با این وظعیت باید جمله بازی ایرانی کیفیت جهانی رو به گور ببریم
چرا فکر میکنی نباید نظرت رو عوض کنی مگه تو بازی رو واسه کی میسازی یکی مثل همینا که میگن داستانش خوب نیست، آخه نمیدونم از  آدم کم میشه ، می خوای تو بازیت همه جاش اسم خودت باشه ها، خدایش این کارو نکن یکم فکر کن من 9 ساله دارم بازی سازی میکنم  ، قرار نیست هر کی میرسه هرچی به ذهنش رسید بسازه که البته آزادی ولی هرچیزی رسم و رسوم و آدابی داره یکم فکرت رو باز تر کن سعی کن چیزی رو بگی که نمیشه تو واقعیت بهش رسید
معمولا بازی جزابه که بازی خور یا اون داستان رو نشنیده و واسش جزابه که این میشه یه ایده توپ که کم گیر میاد یا اینکه آرزوی داشتن همچین(مکان یا ماشین یا قدرتی )رو داشته 
*اگه هرکی به اندازه علمش صحبت کنه دنیا رو سکوت قشنگی پر میکنه*

----------


## REZAsys

> سلام دوستان 
> و سلام ویژه به REZAsys
> این اولین ارسال من تو این سایته امیدوارم مفید واقه بشه
> آخر ولش نکردی هی فکر فرار میزنه به سرش هی فرار میکنه 
> ها ها ها با این وظعیت باید جمله بازی ایرانی کیفیت جهانی رو به گور ببریم
> چرا فکر میکنی نباید نظرت رو عوض کنی مگه تو بازی رو واسه کی میسازی یکی مثل همینا که میگن داستانش خوب نیست، آخه نمیدونم از  آدم کم میشه ، می خوای تو بازیت همه جاش اسم خودت باشه ها، خدایش این کارو نکن یکم فکر کن من 9 ساله دارم بازی سازی میکنم  ، قرار نیست هر کی میرسه هرچی به ذهنش رسید بسازه که البته آزادی ولی هرچیزی رسم و رسوم و آدابی داره یکم فکرت رو باز تر کن سعی کن چیزی رو بگی که نمیشه تو واقعیت بهش رسید
> معمولا بازی جزابه که بازی خور یا اون داستان رو نشنیده و واسش جزابه که این میشه یه ایده توپ که کم گیر میاد یا اینکه آرزوی داشتن همچین(مکان یا ماشین یا قدرتی )رو داشته 
> *اگه هرکی به اندازه علمش صحبت کنه دنیا رو سکوت قشنگی پر میکنه*


سلام
من نمی فهمم منظور شما چیه؟؟




> می خوای تو بازیت همه جاش اسم خودت باشه ها


خوب هر کی سازنده هست اسمش رو مینویسم( فقط خودم هستم) البته شک نکنید نام کاربری(  اگر اسم واقعی شون رو ندونم) تمام کسانی که تو راه ساختن بازی کمکم کردن رو به عنوان با تشکر از درج خواهم کرد.



> من 9 ساله دارم بازی سازی میکنم  ، قرار نیست هر کی میرسه هرچی به ذهنش  رسید بسازه که البته آزادی ولی هرچیزی رسم و رسوم و آدابی داره یکم فکرت رو  باز تر کن سعی کن چیزی رو بگی که نمیشه تو واقعیت بهش رسید


یعنی داستان بازی بده؟؟
ببین دوست عزیز این بازی کاملا رایگان بوده و فقط یک تمرین برای بنده هست ، همین. کسی ادعا نکرده که این بازی شاخ بازی های خارجی را خواهد شکست .



> معمولا بازی جزابه که بازی خور یا اون داستان رو نشنیده و واسش جزابه که  این میشه یه ایده توپ که کم گیر میاد یا اینکه آرزوی داشتن همچین(مکان یا  ماشین یا قدرتی )رو داشته


شما این داستان رو کجا شنیدید؟؟



> *اگه هرکی به اندازه علمش صحبت کنه دنیا رو سکوت قشنگی پر میکنه*


درسته ولی در صورتی که طوری صحبت کنه طرف بفهمه......... :چشمک:

----------


## حسین فلاحی

> سلام دوستان 
> و سلام ویژه به REZAsys
> این اولین ارسال من تو این سایته امیدوارم مفید واقه بشه


من هم شخصا همینجا به شما خوش آمد می گم. امیدوارم روزهای خوبی توی این سایت داشته باشین.





> آخر ولش نکردی هی فکر فرار میزنه به سرش هی فرار میکنه
> ها ها ها با این وظعیت باید جمله بازی ایرانی کیفیت جهانی رو به گور ببریم
> چرا فکر میکنی نباید نظرت رو عوض کنی مگه تو بازی رو واسه کی میسازی یکی مثل همینا که میگن داستانش خوب نیست، آخه نمیدونم از آدم کم میشه ، می خوای تو بازیت همه جاش اسم خودت باشه ها


شما اگه خوب این پست ها رو خونده باشی آقای REZAsys عزیز خیلی جاها با استفاده از نظر بچه ها نظرش رو تغییر داده. مثلا همون داستان بازی که شما می فرمایین که تغییر داد.





> قرار نیست هر کی میرسه هرچی به ذهنش رسید بسازه که البته آزادی ولی هرچیزی رسم و رسوم و آدابی داره یکم فکرت رو باز تر کن


اتفاقا قرار بر همینه. همه باید ایده هاشون رو عملی کنن تا توانایی های پنهان کشف بشن.
خب شما رسم و رسومش رو بگو؟.  :لبخند: 




> من 9 ساله دارم بازی سازی میکنم


خب شما که نه ساله دارین بازی سازی می کنین و این همه مدت وقتتون رو گذاشتین به چه دستاوردی رسیدین؟ تا حالا کدوم بازی مفید ایرانی رو ساختین که به شعار "بازی ایرانی کیفیت جهانی" جامه عمل بپوشونین؟.
این آقا رضای ما فقط شش ماهه که این کار رو شروع کرده و تا حالاشم خوب پیش رفته. خوب بود شما که یک کهنه کار بازی سازی هستین به یه تازه وارد این طور خوش آمد نمی گفتین و به جای دیدن نقاط قوت اون به ضعف هاش طعنه نمی زدین.





> *اگه هرکی به اندازه علمش صحبت کنه دنیا رو سکوت قشنگی پر میکنه*


*اگه هرکی گذشتش یادش می اومد و خودش رو فراموش نمی کرد خیلی از مشکلات حل می شد.*

----------


## 1485159

به نطر من حالا زیاد رو محیط کار نکن. اول دشمن رو تکمیل کن. محیط رو بزار واسه بعد.

----------


## REZAsys

دشمن هم کم کم دارم روش کار میکنم.
این تکسچر چطوره؟

----------


## LORD AELX

رضا جون، من به چه زبونی بگم که اول محیط بساز بعد برو سراغ کارهای دیگه؟؟؟  :لبخند:  یعنی اینقدر سخته؟؟؟!!!  :متفکر:  عزیز من، شما اول میری تو 3DMAX یا MAYA حالا دستی یا با کمک Height Map یا حتی جفتش، یه Land برای بازی ات درست می کنی، بعد به سادگی همون رو توی موتور Import می کنی... حالا این کار سختیه که هر دفعه میگم و انجامش نمیدی؟؟ جون من یکبار این کارو بکن، اگه تأثیر عمیق اش رو تو بازی ات ندیدی و خوشت نیومد من از این سایت میرم!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  آحه یه زمین صاف و هموار و یکدست که سایه هم به خودش نمیگیره به چه دردی میخوره؟؟؟  :لبخند: 

راستی، تکسچر قبلی برجت خیلی بهتر بود، چون اصلا این برج قیافش به چوبی بودن، نمیخوره...  :چشمک:  ضمنا نورپردازی ات رو با آسمان و شرایط هوا تطبیق بده، توی غروب و اون آسمان تیره (که البته خیلی خوبه) اومدی یه نور شدید و با زاویه زیاد انداختی روی برج ها... کمی هم به حال و هوای بازی و شرایط طبیعی هم دقت کن...

*دوستان، اگه رضا یکی از حرفهای منو انجام داد، اسمم رو عوض می کنم!!!*  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## 1485159

تسکچیر قبلی بهتر بود



> رضا جون، من به چه زبونی بگم که اول محیط بساز بعد برو سراغ کارهای دیگه؟؟؟  یعنی اینقدر سخته؟؟؟!!!  عزیز من، شما اول میری تو 3DMAX یا MAYA حالا دستی یا با کمک Height Map یا حتی جفتش، یه Land برای بازی ات درست می کنی، بعد به سادگی همون رو توی موتور Import می کنی... حالا این کار سختیه که هر دفعه میگم و انجامش نمیدی؟؟ جون من یکبار این کارو بکن، اگه تأثیر عمیق اش رو تو بازی ات ندیدی و خوشت نیومد من از این سایت میرم!!  آحه یه زمین صاف و هموار و یکدست که سایه هم به خودش نمیگیره به چه دردی میخوره؟؟؟ 
> 
> راستی، تکسچر قبلی برجت خیلی بهتر بود، چون اصلا این برج قیافش به چوبی بودن، نمیخوره...  ضمنا نورپردازی ات رو با آسمان و شرایط هوا تطبیق بده، توی غروب و اون آسمان تیره (که البته خیلی خوبه) اومدی یه نور شدید و با زاویه زیاد انداختی روی برج ها... کمی هم به حال و هوای بازی و شرایط طبیعی هم دقت کن...
> 
> *دوستان، اگه رضا یکی از حرفهای منو انجام داد، اسمم رو عوض می کنم!!!*


بیخیال. اینا همش وسیله هست. مهم نیته آدمه. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## حسین فلاحی

خوبه.

فقط آقا رضا شما که توی اندازه های بزرگ کار می کنی دیگه دیوار چوبی تناسب نداره. اگه قد غوله رو 2 متر فرض کنیم اون دیوار حداقل هشت متر هست. پس یه دیوار با اون عظمت رو با چوب نمی سازن همین طور برجک رو. برو توی کارهای ساختمان های بزرگ یونان و یا روم یا حتی همین پرسپولیس خودمون. از سنگ استفاده کن.

من همیشه عاشق نور پردازیتم. مخصوصا اون سایه تیره ی برج.
 بالاخره اونجا شبه یا روز؟ سایه ای تا اون حد تیره اصلا تناسب با اون نور شدید نداره. انگار یه نور افکن قوی انداختن اونجا. در حالی که حال و هوای بازی بیشتر به مشعل می خوره.

یه چیز دیگه. توی زاویه ی چپ مربع های سطح زمین یه تیرگی هست. اگه اون رو برداری زمین یک پارچه دیده می شه. این طوری شبیه به موزائیک کاری شده.

هنوز هم فکر می کنی شبیه به بازی قطار خودم شده و می تونه باهاش رقابت کنه؟ :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## saied_hacker

بابا یه دمو بزار بازی کنیم ببینیم چطوره...

الکی نگو بزار کامل بشه و ...
فردام میام دمو بازی رو دانلود می کنم نباشه من می دونم و تو  :خیلی عصبانی:  :عصبانی:

----------


## LORD AELX

> من همیشه عاشق نور پردازیتم. مخصوصا اون سایه تیره ی برج.


ظاهرا رضا با اولین نورپردازی اش مشهور شد!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  نه، توروخدا این قضیه *همیشه* رو یه توضیح بده...  :بامزه: 



> بالاخره اونجا شبه یا روز؟ سایه ای تا اون حد تیره اصلا تناسب با اون نور شدید نداره. انگار یه نور افکن قوی انداختن اونجا. در حالی که حال و هوای بازی بیشتر به مشعل می خوره.


Copyright (C) 2010 Lord AELX, All rights reserved   :قهقهه:   :چشمک:

----------


## REZAsys

> رضا جون، من به چه زبونی بگم که اول محیط بساز بعد برو سراغ کارهای دیگه؟؟؟   یعنی اینقدر  سخته؟؟؟!!!  عزیز من، شما اول میری  تو 3DMAX یا MAYA حالا دستی یا با کمک Height Map یا حتی جفتش، یه Land  برای بازی ات درست می کنی، بعد به سادگی همون رو توی موتور Import می  کنی... حالا این کار سختیه که هر دفعه میگم و انجامش نمیدی؟؟ جون من یکبار  این کارو بکن، اگه تأثیر عمیق اش رو تو بازی ات ندیدی و خوشت نیومد من از  این سایت میرم!!  آحه یه زمین  صاف و هموار و یکدست که سایه هم به خودش نمیگیره به چه دردی میخوره؟؟؟ 
> 
> راستی، تکسچر قبلی برجت خیلی بهتر بود، چون اصلا این برج قیافش به چوبی  بودن، نمیخوره...  ضمنا نورپردازی ات رو  با آسمان و شرایط هوا تطبیق بده، توی غروب و اون آسمان تیره (که البته خیلی  خوبه) اومدی یه نور شدید و با زاویه زیاد انداختی روی برج ها... کمی هم به  حال و هوای بازی و شرایط طبیعی هم دقت کن...
> 
> *دوستان، اگه رضا یکی از حرفهای منو انجام داد، اسمم رو عوض می کنم!!!*


به فکر یه اسم جدید باش..... :لبخند گشاده!: 
دوستان دمو رو الان نمیتونم قول بدم سعید جان شما سعی کن فردا نیای... :لبخند گشاده!: 



> من همیشه عاشق نور پردازیتم. مخصوصا اون سایه تیره ی برج.


خیلی ممنون من فقط یه منبع نور کوچک همین طوری الکی گذاشتم دور هم باشیم.. و زیاد رو نور کار نکردم.



> بالاخره اونجا شبه یا روز؟


وسطش. :دی
روزه...................
الان که می بینم فکر میکنم که چقدر بازیم ایراد داره ها................... :گیج:

----------


## حسین فلاحی

> ظاهرا رضا با اولین نورپردازی اش مشهور شد!!  نه، توروخدا این قضیه *همیشه* رو یه توضیح بده... 
> 
> 
> Copyright (C) 2010 Lord AELX, All rights reserved


نه آقا جان چرا تهمت می زنی!؟  :لبخند: این دومین نور پردازیشه که مشهور شد. توی عکس قبل از این هم یه سایه جالب برای همون برج انداخته بود. (این هم توضیح *همیشه*)

کی گفته اون جملم شبیه شماست؟ :متفکر:  design اون مال خودم بوده. شما که حرف از غروب دلنواز ( :لبخند گشاده!: ) و آسمون زده بودی!!!

----------


## LORD AELX

> به فکر یه اسم جدید باش.....


که اینطور؟؟!!  :متفکر:  باشه، یچه ها از امروز به جای Lord AELX یا AELX منو Alex صدا کنید...  :بامزه: 



> دوستان دمو رو الان نمیتونم قول بدم سعید جان شما سعی کن فردا نیای...


من جلوشو میگیرم، تو فرار کن!!!  :لبخند گشاده!: 



> خیلی ممنون من فقط یه منبع نور کوچک همین طوری الکی گذاشتم دور هم باشیم.. و زیاد رو نور کار نکردم.


پس سعی کن کار کنی!  :لبخند: 



> وسطش. :دی
> روزه...................
> الان که می بینم فکر میکنم که چقدر بازیم ایراد داره ها...................


اگه دونه دونه این کارایی که بچه ها میگن رو اعمال می کردی، نصف ایرادهاش گرفته میشد!! نصف دیگه اش هم باشه بعد از در اومدن دمو...  :چشمک: 




> نه آقا جان چرا تهمت می زنی!؟ این دومین نور  پردازیشه که مشهور شد. توی عکس قبل از این هم یه سایه جالب برای همون برج  انداخته بود. (این هم توضیح *همیشه*)


آها... از اون لحاظ!  :لبخند گشاده!: 



> کی گفته اون جملم شبیه شماست؟ design اون مال  خودم بوده. شما که حرف از غروب دلنواز () و  آسمون زده بودی!!!


بلی، بلی، شما درست می فرمایید...  :لبخند گشاده!:  (همون قضیه Lindows هست دیگه...)  :چشمک:   :بوس:

----------


## REZAsys

دوستان مشعل و آتش به بازی اضافه شد......

----------


## 1485159

شات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## REZAsys

خوب فعلا باید جای مشعلها رو مشخص کنم ..........

----------


## REZAsys

سلام دوباره
متاسفانه هنوز به زمین تنونستم برسم......ولی نورپردازی کردم
شات:

----------


## LORD AELX

با توجه به داستانی که برای بازی در نظر گرفتی و به ما گفتی، بهتره این قبیل آسمان ها رو در اوایل بازی زیاد استفاده کنی، اینی که الآن کار کردی و اونی که تو شات قبلی گذاشته بودی... چون فضای تیره و خشن و غمناکی رو به کاربر القا می کنند. نورپردازی که تو این شات اجرا شده (حالا نمیدونم عمدی هست یا تصادفی) جالبه ولی به درد صبح خیلی زود یا ... میخوره که نور نه از خورشید بلکه از چراغ یا مشعلی نشأت گرفته باشه... (آسمانی که استفاده کردی روزه و ابری) البته نه این مشعل ها، چون شدت و زاویه نوری که می بینم اصلا با اونا متناسب نیست... البته بیشتر که دقت می کنم، با کمی تغییر در شدت و زاویه میشه به عنوان نور آفتاب هم اجراش کرد، ولی باز باید سعی کنی به آسمان بخوره... از طرف دیگه مشعل ها حالت فانتزی دارند و به زمان و محیط بازی نمیخورند، ضمن اینکه برج هات هم هنوز چوبی اند، که استفاده از سنگ توصیه میشه.... تکسچر زمین خوبه (عوضش کردی نه؟) و همینطور تکسچر دیوار...

----------


## Armin060

دمت گرم. خیلی پیشرفت کردی. خوشوم اومد!
فقط به علاوه ی نکاتی که الکس گفت:
برج ها رو چوبی ساختی بعد مشعل رو هم گزاشتی رو اون ها. اون وقت این چوب ها ضد حریق هستند؟ 


راستی ببینم مگه الکس اسم دختر نیست!؟ ( البته شرمنده که خارج از موضوع تاپیک هست  :خجالت:  )

----------


## LORD AELX

> راستی ببینم مگه الکس اسم دختر نیست!؟ ( البته شرمنده که خارج از موضوع تاپیک هست  )


چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :متعجب:  معلومه که نه!!!!!!!!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  Alex همون Alexander هستش که من به بچه ها میگم همون Alex صدام کنند...  :لبخند:

----------


## REZAsys

بله. چشم چوبی رو عوض میکنم................
آسمون که خوبه!! باشه یه کاریش میکنم...... :گریه: 



> *یه مدتی نیستم...*


چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟
نرو................................ :گریه:

----------


## Armin060

اخه تو لاست یکی بود که بهش میگفتن الکس و دختر بود. البته خب اسم کاملش الکساندرا بود. هه الکساندر و الکساندرا، چه اسم هایی  :گیج: 

______________________________________

رضا یه فکری به حال این کاراکتر بکن، خیلی مسخره هست.

----------


## حسین فلاحی

این دفعه عالی شد...(برخلاف نظر LORD ALEX). البته فقط نور پردازی. ولی همچنان مشکلات قبلی پابرجاست. مخصوصا برجک ها که کاملا از اصل اشتباهه. اون برجک ها یه دیواره کم داره. یعنی کسی که اون بالا وای می ایسته باید محافظ داشته باشه یا نه؟ این طوری در تیر رس دشمن هست. دیوار بذار برای بالای برج. چوبی بودنش هم که دوستمون اشاره کرد..
. مشعل برجک سمت چپ رو ببین.... آتیش داره اونجا رو می سوزونه.البته وقتی برجک رو بعدا سنگی بکنی مشکلی نیست. اون طوری اشکال نداره که آتیش با بدنه برج تماس داشته باشه.

دیوار که حرف نداره. همین رو داشته باش دیگه تغییر نده.

راستی اون آخر ، روبرو یه قسمت روشن می بینم. اون چیه؟ نکنه راه درِّو هست.

و در آخر هم برای آسمون ستاره بذار و تیره کن.

----------


## REZAsys

> راستی اون آخر ، روبرو یه قسمت روشن می بینم. اون چیه؟ نکنه راه درِّو هست.


سلام
اون نور کوچیکه رو میگی؟؟ اون قراره غار بشه........ :چشمک: 



> و در آخر هم برای آسمون ستاره بذار و تیره کن.


اگر گیر بیارم باشه........



> . اون برجک ها یه دیواره کم داره. یعنی کسی که اون بالا وای می ایسته باید  محافظ داشته باشه یا نه؟ این طوری در تیر رس دشمن هست. دیوار بذار برای  بالای برج. چوبی بودنش هم که دوستمون اشاره کرد..


یعنی در براش بذارم؟؟ یعنی چی دیوار کم داره؟؟
باشه سنگیش میکنم........
با تشکر.......... :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## LORD AELX

> سلام
> یعنی در براش بذارم؟؟ یعنی چی دیوار کم داره؟؟


یعنی این:  :لبخند:

----------


## REZAsys

یعنی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
این؟؟ :لبخند:

----------


## حسین فلاحی

> یعنی در براش بذارم؟؟ یعنی چی دیوار کم داره؟؟


یعنی این که الآن بالای برج ،که قراره یکی روش وایسته فقط کف داره.بدون دیوار هست. منظورم یه چیزی شبیه به محافظی هست که در جاهای مرتفع می ذارن کسی نیفته پایین. :لبخند:

----------


## LORD AELX

> یعنی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
> این؟؟


 :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## REZAsys

دوستان ببینید چطور شد؟

----------


## حسین فلاحی

عالیه...

مخصوصا دیوارهاش که دیگه حرفی برای گفتن نمی مونه. همینو داشته باش...

اما مشعل ها کجا رفتن؟؟ مشعل ها رو برداشتی اما هنوز نورشون هست. به نظرم مشعل ها خوب بودن.
اون دو خط موازی که از زیر پاهای مرده رد شده چیه؟ نکنه سایشه؟ ببین اگه سایشه که باید بالاتنش هم توی سایه باشه. این ها فقط سایه ی دو پاشه و در آخر خط باید به هم متصل بشه برای بدن مرده.
امیدوارم برای بعدا برجک رو مد نظر داشته باشی.

کمی هم بهمون در مورد بازیگرت بگو... فکر کنم سرعتش پایینه نه؟

----------


## LORD AELX

> دوستان ببینید چطور شد؟


*شات اول:* آسمان رو نشون ندادی که دیگه سر نور پردازی گیر ندم؟!  :لبخند گشاده!:  ولی یه گوشه اش هنوز معلومه!!!  :بامزه:  ببین، تکسچر دیوار و برجت خوب شده، فقط یه مشکل در اندازه داریم، و اون اینکه یا دیوارت خیلی بلنده، یا برجت خیلی کوتاه.. باید با هم متناسب باشند... تکچر خاک رو هم برای زمین تست کن، نباید بد در بیاد... اینطور که از نمای نزدیک می بینم، گرافیک تکسچر هات زیاد با کیفیت نیست، ولی در کل خوبه...  :چشمک: 
معماری برجها هم که هنوز همونطوریه که بود و تغییری تو ساختارش ندادی...
نورپردازی مشکل اساسی داره، ببین قضیه فقط این نیست که بیای نور اجرا کنی... قضیه پیچیدگی بیشتری داره تا بتونی طبیعی بودن رو برسونی و ضمنا حس و حال بازی ات هم انتقال پیدا کنه. پس باید حداقل چند تا نکته رو رعایت کنی:

منبع نور باید مشخص باشه (منبع فرضی) یا بشه اونو حدس زد.شدت نور باید با منبع نور و شرایط جوی و ... متناسب باشه.رنگ نور باید با منبع اون متناسب باشه (و این یکی از مشکلاتی هست که من تو شات اول میبینم)
پس در کل *نور باید با منبع فرضی نور متناسب باشه*.
*
شات دوم:* نورپردازی و تناسب اون، اندازه در (یکم دیوار بالای اون بگذار) و تکسچر بقل در (چیه اون؟)، مشکل در سایه ها و وجود چند سایه در جهت های مخالف (وجود چند منبع نور اصلی)




> اون دو خط موازی که از زیر پاهای مرده رد شده چیه؟ نکنه سایشه؟ ببین اگه  سایشه که باید بالاتنش هم توی سایه باشه. این ها فقط سایه ی دو پاشه و در  آخر خط باید به هم متصل بشه برای بدن مرده.


از کی تا حالا، سایه رو خود طراح میسازه؟  :لبخند:  عزیز من، سایه کار خود موتور گرافیکی بازی هست، خودش اتوماتیک تولید میشه... ایشون باید منابع نور رو درست تنظیم کنه...

----------


## حسین فلاحی

> از کی تا حالا، سایه رو خود طراح میسازه؟  عزیز من، سایه کار خود موتور گرافیکی بازی هست، خودش اتوماتیک تولید میشه... ایشون باید منابع نور رو درست تنظیم کنه...


من که نگفتم خودت ساختی.  :لبخند:  فقط اشکالش رو گفتم. حالا هر کی می خواد بسازه، من ، شما ، خود آقا رضا ، اصغرآقا سبزی فروش سر کوچمون یا موتور گرافیکی. :لبخند:

----------


## 1485159

میگم تمام مراحل بازی قراره که توی همین قلعه انجام بشه؟

----------


## Armin060

اون نور جدید تو شات اول چیه؟ انگار در بهشت از برج جلویی به رو کاراکتر باز شده.
برج هات اصلا معماری و متریال خوبی ندارند.
زمین برفی هست ولی جا های دیگه؟!
اول و آخر texture زمین با هم، هم خوبی ندارن. تو عکس این مسئله واضح تره. اگه یه زره از برج ها بیایم سمت راست ( تو شات اول ) زمین روشن هست و یکم که بایم راست تر یهو زمین تاریک میشه. که البته این مشکل نور ها نیست texture زمینت مشکل داره. اگه نفهمیدی چی میگم برو تو فوتوشاپ یه عکس چهار برابر اندازه ی texture زمین درست که بعد چهار تا از عکس های texture زمین رو بچسبون به هم، اون وقت می بینی چی میگم.

----------


## REZAsys

سلام
مثل اینکه از شات قبلی بدتر شد!!!!
خودمم توجه نکرده بودم مشعلها کجا رفت!!! :گیج:  حتما بررسیش میکنم.......
تکسچر برج که خوبه.........!!!!!!
راست میگید دیوار با برج همخونی نداره........
1485159 این تازه مرحله1 هست!!!!
درباره شات دوم هم که چیزی نگفتید.........................
آرمین جان چرا خوب نشده؟؟
برج ها که تکسچرشون خوبه........
حالا ببینم شاید عوض کردم............... :گیج: 
پس شدت نور هم باید کم کنم باشه.......
اوه ترکیدم چقدر تغییر.........!!!! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## 1485159

واسه گوشه های دیوار از بوته هم استفاده کن.

----------


## Armin060

> آرمین جان چرا خوب نشده؟؟
> برج ها که تکسچرشون خوبه........
> حالا ببینم شاید عوض کردم...............
> پس شدت نور هم باید کم کنم باشه.......


کی گفت texture بده، متریال رو میگم. اخه سنگ اون جوریی در برابر نور واکنش نشون میده. انگار آیینه هست!
در مورد زمین هم texture رو درست کن. این مشکل تو شات دوم هم هست.
برج هات از نظر معماری بد هستند. من الان Game studio ندارم، یکی با Unreal یا max یی چیزی درست میکنم میفرستم برات. یا یه عکس میزارم. بعد راستی اصلا هدف از اون برج ها چیه؟

----------


## REZAsys

> بعد راستی اصلا هدف از اون برج ها چیه؟


هدف خاصی نیست......... :لبخند گشاده!: 
چند تا از دشمن رو کنارش میذارم.............

----------


## saied_hacker

دوست عزبز این Oblivion شما تموم نشد ؟

یه دمو بده بیرون با Ubi و EA و ... می دن شما نمی خای بدی ؟؟؟ ای ای ای.. :چشمک: 
------------------
اون مشعل هایی رو که حذف کردی دوباره بزار...
اون تکسچر اسمونم یه چیز مهتابی بزار به اون ضلمات محیط بازی هیچ ربطی نداره ( مثل دم دمای صبح می مونه )
مدلت که نرم حرکت می کنه ها؟
اسلحه چی گذاشتی تو بازی ؟
موتورت رو به UDK تغییر می دادی بهتر نبود ؟!؟

موفق باشی

----------


## REZAsys

سلام
مشعل اضافه شد
باشه...................
بله........
فقط یه شمشیر شاید یه تیرکمونی چیزی هم اضافه کنم
ندارم هر وقت خریدم اول یاد میگیرم بعد یه چیز دیگه میسازم :لبخند گشاده!: 
با تشکر
دمو ......... حالا بذار هوش مصنوعی تموم بشه چشم حتما.......
 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## saied_hacker

لازم نیست پول بدی می تونی رایگان دانلودش کنی...
UDK - Unreal Development Kit

----------


## REZAsys

نه میدونم یه سری مشکلات دارم که تا تابستون حلش میکنم بعد میرم سراغ آنریل.

----------


## REZAsys

سلام
نورپردازی بهتر شد.
جزئیاتی اضافه شد.
و ورژن گیم استدیو به 7.82 تغییر کرد.
شات:

----------


## 1485159

به جای پیشرفت پسرفت کردی!! آسمونت که وضعش خرابه! همه جا هم تاریکه. سایه کاراکتر هم اصلا شبیه به سایه نیست.

----------


## hi.alir

ولی محیط قشنگ تر شده. همچین جذبه پیدا کرده. همینطوری تاریک نگر داری بهتره

----------


## REZAsys

آره ورژن گیم استدیو عوض کردم آسمون دیگه حرکت نمیکنه..........حتما عوضش میکنم.
نمیدونم شدت نور رو باید کم تر کنم یا خوبه.......لطفا کمک کنید :ناراحت:

----------


## hi.alir

تو این بازیت به نظرم، محیط رو تاریک نگر داری بهتره. ولی این دیگه خیلی تاریکه. یه فکری باید به حال نور بکنی. باید یه چیزه دیگه واسه نور به بازیت اضافه کنی. البته نه به اجبار. می تونی تعداد مشعل ها رو زیاد کنی. مثلا الان رو هر ساختمون یکی گذاشته، بکنش 2 تا.
رنگ نوری که واسه مشعل ها گزاشتی، سفید هست، آتیش که رنگ نورش سفید نیست.
الان من از رو عکس نمی تونم بفهمم که نور های مشعل ها چطوری هستند، یعنی در واقع نور آتیش ها رو باید داینامیک بزاری و به طور مدید کم و زیاد کنی. اگه هست که هیچی ولی اگه نیست یادت نره.
سایه ی کاراکتر انگار اصلا ربطی به نور نداره و در همه ی شرایط همون شکلی هست. در تمامی شات ها چه روز چه شب چه با نور زیاد و چه کم، سایه ی کاراکتر همون شکلی بود، سایش رو برداری، بهتر از این سایه فعلی هست، اگه نتونستی درست کنی، کلن برش دار.
تو مشعل های یه مقدار مشکل هست.
اولا که آتیش مشعل مگه اون شکلی هست؟ 3 متر ارتفاع داره! مگه اورانیم داری میسوزونی؟. فعلا از نظر گرافیکی خوبه، ولی ارتفاش خیلی زیاده.
دوما این مشعل ها، آتیشش چی رو داره میسوزونه که روشن مونده؟ تا اونجایی که من تو شات ها می بینم بدنه مشعل داره میسوزه که اون هم به نظر فلزی میاد! یه سری چیز میز بریز رو اون ظرف های مشعل و بعد آتیش رو هم یکم میزون ترش کن با مشعل.
حتما به گفته الکس عمل کن و در محیط بازیت ارتفاعات ایجاد کن، چه ارتفاعات کم و چه زیاد. الان تو این محیط بازیت، زمین شبیه زمینه بسکتبال می مونه، خیلی صیقلی و صاف هست. یه کم ارتفاع توش ایجاد کن.
در نقاط دور دست کوه ها رو ایجاد کن، به طوری که در مه غرق شدن.
برای زمین از Multitexturing حتما استفاده کن. وقتی که ارتفاع ها رو در زمین به وجود میاره به ناچار باید این کار رو بکنی، چون خیلی بد میشه.
آسمون باید حتما با محیط متناسب باشه. این آسمون خیلی بد هست و تقریبا روز هست. ولی محیط از شب خیلی تاریکتر.

حالا خیلی کار های دیگه مونده. ولی فعلا شما این کار ها رو بکن، بعدا باقیش رو میگم.

----------


## REZAsys

سلام
یه کم تغییر دیگه دادم و دشمن آماده:

----------


## hi.alir

الان خیلی بهتر شده. ولی
هنوز سایه کاراکتر افتضاح
آتیش مشعل ها زیاده
هنوز آتیش مشعل ها دارن بدنه فلزی مشعل رو می سوزونند.
سطح زمین کاملا صیقلی هست.
و قسمت های مشخص شده در عکس ها چی هستند؟ چرا اون شکلی هستند. به خصوص عکس اول. اون دیوار رو چرا انقدر بد درست کردی؟

----------


## 1485159

شات ها رو یکم بزرگ کن تا جزئیات هم دیده بشه! من که چیزی نمیبینم! از بس که همه جا تاریکه..

----------


## REZAsys

اولی درچوبی هست.............
دومی قراره غار بشه..................
آخه شبه نمیتونم روشن کنم!!

----------


## hi.alir

آی کاش آپ کنی بازی رو
از رو عکس که نمیشه پیش رفت. بعد ببین، وقتی بازی رو تو این تاپیک آپ می کنی، همه میدونن که کامل نیست و هیچ کس انتظار یه بازیه کامل نداره و کسی هم نمی خواد اون رو بازی کنه، فقط می خواد تست کنه و ببینه که چطور طراحی شده و ....

----------


## REZAsys

بله ، در اولین فرصت یه دمو میذارم............ :چشمک: ( قابل توجه آقاسعید :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## hi.alir

راستی، ببینم، اینجا کوهش کجا بود که داری غارش رو میزنی؟

----------


## REZAsys

حتما نباید کوه باشه..... :متفکر:

----------


## hi.alir

> حتما نباید کوه باشه


عزیز من، غار تو کوهه.

----------


## REZAsys

غار ما جدیده :لبخند گشاده!: 
والا چه میدونم دیگه میخوام زودتر تمومش کنم ............ :گریه:

----------


## REZAsys

یه کم تغییر دادم و رو گیم پلی بیشتر کار کردم............ ey2: 
البته میدونم پانل ها خیلی بد شد حتما روش کار میکنم aahhh: 

شات:

----------


## LORD AELX

> شات:


از این شات خیلی خوشم اومد...  :تشویق:  نورپردازی جالبی شده، فقط یکم سعی کن دامنه نور رو از دیوار ها کم کنی چون یه مشعل اونفدر نور نداره که کل دیوار رو روشن کنه... ولی در کل جالب شده... آفرین  :تشویق:   :بوس:   :چشمک:  راستی امیر، مشعل چوبی پیدا نکردی جای این بگذاری؟!

----------


## joker

من تخصصی توی ساخت بازی ندارم ، ولی همیشه بازیهایی را ازش خوشم میومد که جزئیات تصویر را رعایت میکردند ... جزئیات چهره ، محیط و.....

----------


## REZAsys

> از این شات خیلی خوشم اومد...  نورپردازی جالبی شده،  فقط یکم سعی کن دامنه نور رو از دیوار ها کم کنی چون یه مشعل اونفدر نور  نداره که کل دیوار رو روشن کنه... ولی در کل جالب شده... آفرین    راستی امیر، مشعل چوبی  پیدا نکردی جای این بگذاری؟!


نه گیر نیاوردم................ :متفکر: 



> من تخصصی توی ساخت بازی ندارم ، ولی همیشه بازیهایی را ازش خوشم میومد که  جزئیات تصویر را رعایت میکردند ... جزئیات چهره ، محیط و.....


والا من تا میتونستم رو جزئیات وقت گذاشتم............

----------


## LORD AELX

> نه گیر نیاوردم................


بیا اینم چند تا نمونه مشعل، خودت ببین کدوم مناسب تره، انتخاب کن:

http://www.turbosquid.com/Search/Ind...=Torch&x=0&y=0

میدونم که پولیه... ولی نسبتا ارزونه...

ضمنا اینا رو هم ببین:
http://www.topshareware.com/CR-Pack-...load-52488.htm
http://www.3dvia.com/models/EDB792E3F5C7D9EB
http://torch.turbosquid.com/3d-Model...ax/xsi/c4d/obj
http://3dtrue.com/max/14.html
http://artist-3d.com

----------


## REZAsys

*دوستان سخت دارم رو هوش مصنوعی کار میکنم اگر کمکی از دستتون بر میاد انجام بدید خوش حال میشم*

----------


## hi.alir

مشکلت چیه؟

----------


## REZAsys

*پیچیدست ، میخوام هر وقت مکانی اسکن شد و پلیر بود دشمن به سمتش حرکت کنه و اگر نبود بایسته و یه مکان نزدیک تر رو اسکن کنه و هر وقت پلیر بود شمشیر بزنه وگرنه به سمتش حرکت کنه...............
البته نصف بیشترش رو نوشتم...........
*

----------


## hi.alir

> *پیچیدست*


عجب، این چیزی که شما گفتی، میشه گفت ساده ترین نوع هوش مصنوعی واسه بازی شماست.

من نمی دونم object ها تو 3d game studio چطوری هستند، ولی الگوریتم کلی خیلی سادست.
با فرض اینکه player خودمون و enemy دشمن باشه و نقطه ی a,b,c جایی باشه که دشمن باید ما رو ببینه و نقطه d,e,f جایی باشه که دشمن به ما ضربه میزنه:

void AI()

{
    if
    (
        player.position.x == a &&
        player.position.y == b &&
        player.position.z == c
    ) enemyGo();

    else if
    (
        player.position.x == d &&
        player.position.y == e &&
        player.position.z == f
    ) enemyAttak();
}البته این نوع الگوریتم اصلا توصیه نمیشه!

----------


## REZAsys

*خسته نباشید این الگوریتمی که من گفتم نصفش حدود40-50 خط شد*

----------


## hi.alir

> *خسته نباشید این الگوریتمی که من گفتم نصفش حدود40-50 خط شد*


سلامت باشی  :لبخند گشاده!:  رو خط ها زیاد حساب وا نکن. هر چی کمتر بهتر.
من اصلا نفهمیدم چطوری می خوای پیاده سازی کنی.
حداقل کد خودت رو بزار ببینیم!

----------


## REZAsys

*خوب ببین اول که چند تا متغیر تعریف کردم بعد یه تابع برای اسکن اولی بعد کدهای مربوط به روشن شدن اسکن بعد کارهایی که وقتی اسکن اولی شد باید انجام بده بعد متغیرهای اسکن دومی و همین طور مثل اولی..........................................  ..*

----------


## hi.alir

> *خوب ببین اول که چند تا متغیر تعریف کردم بعد یه تابع برای اسکن اولی بعد کدهای مربوط به روشن شدن اسکن بعد کارهایی که وقتی اسکن اولی شد باید انجام بده بعد متغیرهای اسکن دومی و همین طور مثل اولی.......................................... ..*


 :متفکر: 
حیف که سرم درد میکنه، وگرنه روشنت می کردم!  :اشتباه: 
ببینم gamestudio خودش ai نداره؟

فقط حواست باشه که یک نقطه رو در نظر نگیری، باید یک محوطه رو در نظر بگیری.
حالا از الگوریتم و اینا بگذریم، چه کمکی می تونم بکنم؟

----------


## REZAsys

*خوب اگه با گیم استدیو آشنا نیستی هیچی...............
ممنون
*

----------


## syntiberium

سلام . من با tv3d کار می کنم شاید یه شباهت هایی با 3d game studio داشته باشه . ببین تو اول باید فاصله ی دشمن رو با کاراکتر بازی با محاسبه ی فاصله ی سه بعدی بدست بیاری که اگه از یه مقداری کمتر بود بعدش یه camera بزاری جلوی صورت دشمن که اگر کاراکتر بازی توی camera پیدا بود بعدش تازه بیای چند تا خط از camera بکشی به سمت کاراکتر (یکیش به پا یکیش به شکم یکیش به سر ) که اگه هر کدام از خط ها با اشیای داخل بازی مثل در و دیوار برخورد نداشت بعد از این همه مصیبت تازه دشمن باید به سمت کاراکتر حرکت کند .

----------


## REZAsys

*اوه اوه نه بابا اینطوری نیست!
من این کار رو کردم:
** اول که چند تا متغیر تعریف کردم بعد یه تابع برای اسکن اولی بعد کدهای مربوط به روشن شدن اسکن بعد کارهایی که وقتی اسکن اولی شد باید انجام بده بعد متغیرهای اسکن دومی و همین طور مثل اولی.......................................... ..*

----------


## hi.alir

من که بهت گفتم، این روش اصلا توصیه نمیشه.
البته اصلا معلوم نیست که چی کار کردی. یا کد بده یا درست توضیح بده. یا الگوریتم بگیر.

----------


## REZAsys

این فقط مال اسکن اولی هست:
 my.enable_scan=on;
   
   while(1){
       my.pan = player.pan+180;
      //////////////scan//////////
   c_scan(my.x,my.pan,vector(360,360,2000),SCAN_ENTS+  ignore_me);
tm=result;
ya=off;
if(tm>0){

   cn=1;
         en1.pan=atan(read_arctan);
      }
      if(tm==0){
         cn=0;
      }
      ///////////////////////////////////////////
      /////////////////moving////////////////
   rn+=1*time_step;
   if(rn>50){
      rn=0;
   }
   if(cn==0){
   if(rn<25 ){
       my.pan = player.pan+180;
         c_move(me,vector(4*time,0,0),  NULLVECTOR ,glide+ACTIVATE_TRIGGER);
         ent_animate(my,"walk",sorat_a,anm_cycle);
         sorat_a +=5*time;
      }
      if(rn>=25 ){
          my.pan = player.pan+180;
         c_move(me,vector(4*time,0,0),  NULLVECTOR ,glide+ACTIVATE_TRIGGER);
            ent_animate(my,"walk",sorat_a,anm_cycle);
         sorat_a +=5*time;
      }
   }
      if(cn==1 ){
          my.pan = player.pan+180;
            c_move(me,vector(4*time,0,0),  NULLVECTOR ,glide+ACTIVATE_TRIGGER);
               ent_animate(my,"walk",sorat_a,anm_cycle);
         sorat_a +=5*time;
      }
   /////////////////////////////////
      wait(1);
      x2=en1.x;
      y2=en1.y;
      x1=player.x;
      y1=player.y;
      d_x=x2-x1;
      d_y=y2-y1;
      read_arctan=d_y/d_x;
      wait(1);
   }

----------


## hi.alir

اینطوری اگه دشمن پشتش به ما هم باشه که ما رو می بینه  :متفکر:

----------


## REZAsys

*زیاد نباید حساس بود........................*

----------


## hi.alir

خب پس اگه اینطوریه همین رو ادامه بده دیگه. به مشکلی هم برخورد کردی بگو تا براهنماییم.
فقط یه مشکل دیگه. اگه یه دیوار بین player و enemy باشه که بازم دشمن میبینتش. این دیگه خیلی مسخره هست.

----------


## REZAsys

خوب دیوار نمیذارم :لبخند گشاده!:  :متفکر:

----------


## hi.alir

اینم حرفیه. دیوار هم یه جا واجب شد بزاری، شیشه ای بزار که دید داشته باشه. یا پنجره بزار.  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## REZAsys

راست میگی شیشه ای باشه بهتره....*.
*a8 بیاد با اون ادامه میدم :بامزه:

----------


## mrsalam

سلام
می تونی در مورد مدلینگ و الگوریتم روی من حساب کنی البته از طریق 
Yahoo Massenger
من کارم با الگوریتم هست و دوست دارم همکاری کنم...

----------


## REZAsys

مدلینگ و انیمیشن گذاری بلدید؟؟؟
راستی مشکل هوش مصنوعی رو حل کردم......... :گریه:  :گیج:  :لبخند:

----------


## amin1softco

هوش مصنوعی چرا کار می کنی از این هوش های واقعی کار کن اثز کارت بهتر می شه :لبخند گشاده!: 
اما در کل ایشالا که کار جالبی از آب در بیاد. :چشمک:

----------


## REZAsys

*ممنون امین جان.
*


> هوش مصنوعی چرا کار می کنی از این هوش های واقعی کار کن اثز کارت بهتر می شه


کاش میشد :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## REZAsys

شات غار:

----------


## amin1softco

غاره رو عشق است  :چشمک:  ولی یک نکته رو از من قبول کن که مهم نیست کارت رو چقدر سریع انجام می دی چیزی که از کارت همیشه باقی می مونه و مهمه کیفیتشه پس روش کار کن ایشالا که کار جالبی از آب در بیاد :چشمک:

----------


## حسین فلاحی

خوبه... کارتون داره خوب پیش میره. الآن نسبت به اوایل که چند تا عکس گذاشتین خیلی بهتر شده. موفق باشین.

اون جا چجور جاییه؟ آب جاریه که پاهاش گم شده؟ اون آخر هم چند تا مشعل بذارین بهتره. تاریکه.

کجا به سلامتی؟ حج؟

----------


## saied_hacker

> غاره رو عشق است  ولی یک نکته رو از من قبول کن که مهم نیست کارت رو چقدر سریع انجام می دی چیزی که از کارت همیشه باقی می مونه و مهمه کیفیتشه پس روش کار کن ایشالا که کار جالبی از آب در بیاد




این بازی به نظر من هرچقدم کیفیتش پایین باشه برای خودش یه یادگاری هست و کار بزرگی به حساب میاد

دستشم راه افتاده هی تند و تند مثل زیراکس مرحله میده بیرون




> خوبه... کارتون داره خوب پیش میره. الآن نسبت به اوایل که چند تا عکس گذاشتین خیلی بهتر شده. موفق باشین.
> 
> اون جا چجور جاییه؟ آب جاریه که پاهاش گم شده؟ اون آخر هم چند تا مشعل بذارین بهتره. تاریکه.
> 
> کجا به سلامتی؟ حج؟


داره میره کربلا


------------------------------------------------

این غار هست یا تونل ؟؟!؟!

چقدر دیواراش صافه  :بامزه: 


ما اخرش نفهمیدیم شما دارید چه بازی طراحی می کنید  :گیج: 


موفق باشید

سعی کن یک زره تار عنکبوتی و ... هم اضافه کنی در ضمن اون عکس کپی رایتی رو  که بالای هر عکسی که اینجا اپ می کنی منو کشته :قهقهه: 

یه دمو هم ندادیا یادت باشه


موفق باشی

----------


## REZAsys

> غاره رو عشق است  ولی یک نکته رو از من قبول کن که مهم نیست کارت رو چقدر سریع انجام می دی چیزی که از کارت همیشه باقی می مونه و مهمه کیفیتشه پس روش کار کن ایشالا که کار جالبی از آب در بیاد


ممنون هم سرعت مهمه هم کیفیت.



> اون جا چجور جاییه؟ آب جاریه که پاهاش گم شده؟ اون آخر هم چند تا مشعل بذارین بهتره. تاریکه.


نه مشکل از کدهاست اصلاح میکنم.



> کجا به سلامتی؟ حج؟


اگر خدا بخواد :خجالت: 



> این بازی به نظر من هرچقدم کیفیتش پایین باشه برای خودش یه یادگاری هست و کار بزرگی به حساب میاد
> 
> دستشم راه افتاده هی تند و تند مثل زیراکس مرحله میده بیرون


هم کیفیت مهمه هم سرعت.



> داره میره کربلا


مــــــــــکـــــه :خجالت: 



> این غار هست یا تونل ؟؟!؟!
> 
> چقدر دیواراش صافه 
> 
> 
> ما اخرش نفهمیدیم شما دارید چه بازی طراحی می کنید


غاره..........باشه ببینم میتونم کجش کنم :بامزه: 



> موفق باشید


همچنین.



> سعی کن یک زره تار عنکبوتی و ... هم اضافه کنی در ضمن اون عکس کپی رایتی رو  که بالای هر عکسی که اینجا اپ می کنی منو کشته
> 
> یه دمو هم ندادیا یادت باشه


چشم....... اون پانله نوارجون و........................



> یه دمو هم ندادیا یادت باشه


اوه ببخشید...................... :خجالت:

----------


## REZAsys

*یه نظر میخواستم کدوم بهتره؟؟؟


*

----------


## saied_hacker

100% دومی ( اینم برای 10 کاراکتر شدن!)

----------


## REZAsys

*اما آخرین شات تیرماه:

*

----------


## syntiberium

به نظر من باید برای دیوار ها از تکسچر های شبیه به هم استفاده کنی همینطور واسه ی روی زمین یا حد اقل اگر در یکجا جنس زمین یا دیوار ها عوض می شه مرز بین دو تا جنس رو جداگانه واسش مدل بزاری و تکسچرش را توی فتو شاپ یا یه نرم افزار گرافیکی دیگه دو تا تکسچر ها رو جوری روی هم بندازی که آروم آروم به هم تبدیل بشوند .
در ضمن برای tile تکسچر ها از تکسچر هایی مثل دیوار سمت راستی استفاده کن نه سمت چپی چون سمت چپی tile ش خیلی تو چشم می خوره .
ولی اون مشعل ها رو خوب درست کردی .

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

سلام دوست عزیز 
اسم این نرم افزار چیه که مشخصات تصویر را بهش می دهی سه بعدی سازی می کنی

http://up.iranblog.com/Files/71e28ad0fbc5484a99ff.png

----------


## REZAsys

اون med گیم استدیو هست.......
تصویر میدم سه بعدی میسازم؟ :متعجب:  یعنی چی؟
من اونجا فقط تکسچر و رنگش رو تعویض میکنم......البته مدل هم میشه باهاش ساخت.

----------


## REZAsys

سلام
تغییر تو پانلها دادم:

----------


## ricky22

خسته نباشی 
Shot ها خیلی پیشرفت کردن 
اما مکان Information Bar رو دوست نداشتم :)!
موفق باشی

----------


## syntiberium

سلام . اگه بتونی Information Bar رو مثل Information Bar تصویر زیر یا یه چیزی تو این مایه ها درست کنی خیلی قشنگ تر می شه . کف زمین هم هنوز tile ش پیداست .

----------


## REZAsys

دستت درد نکنه گرفتم......... :چشمک: 
اون بک گراندش رو هم از بین می برم...

----------


## REZAsys

*خوب فعلا یه کم رو زمین کار کردم:

*

----------


## LORD AELX

> *خوب فعلا یه کم رو زمین کار کردم:
> *


چه عجب!!  :متفکر:  با چی کار کردی؟!

----------


## REZAsys

*با med گیم استدیو دیگه......*

----------


## smile17

کسی تجربه ی کار با Unreal development kit رو داره؟
نظرت در مورد UDK چیه؟

----------


## REZAsys

*خوب من دارمش و می خواستم کار کنم ولی بعد از مدتی تحقیق فهمیدم این انجین فقط بدرد یه گروه حرفه ای میخوره نه تک نفره.
ولی الان دارم یونیتی یاد میگیرم.
*

----------


## LORD AELX

> کسی تجربه ی کار با Unreal development kit رو داره؟
> نظرت در مورد UDK چیه؟


UDK عالیه!!  :لبخند:  کامل، قدرتمند، با انواع ToolSet ها و امکانات متنوع... در کل بدون نقصه و حرفه ای.  :چشمک:

----------


## khorzu

*دفاع از زندان*
موتور : UDK
سازنده : جرمی استیگلیتز ( = 1 نفر)
مدت زمان توسعه : 4 هفته
اطلاع بیشتر

                
یونیتی کیه ؟

----------


## REZAsys

یونیتی اینه....

----------


## hi.alir

اگه اینطوریه

MassEffect2
GarseOfWar3
SplinterCellConviction

اینم Unreal هست! ( تاپیک شد Unity Vs Unreal  :قهقهه:  )

----------


## REZAsys

و اما منو:

----------


## syntiberium

اگر می تونی از png استفاده کنی حتما این کارو بکن چون مثلا همین منو دور تا دورش دندونه دندونست و زیاد جالب نیست .

----------


## syntiberium

با ابزار های فتو شاپ اون قسمت سفید دورش رو اول انتخاب کن و بعد حذف کن بعد هم با فرمت png ذخیره کن . این button های روی منو هم اگه گوشه های مستطیلیش یه خورده گرد تر باشه خیلی بهتر می شه . درضمن اگه واسه ی button ها یه font قشنگ انتخاب کنی و همشون رو بجای اینکه زیک زاک بزاری زیر هم دیگه قرار بدی بهتره .
من دقیقا نمی دونم می خای با این بازی چیکار کنی ( بفروشی یا همینجوری بزاری تو کلکسیون کار هات ) ولی در هر صورت یه خورده اگه روی دو بعدیش بیشتر کار کنی کار قشنگ تری از آب در میاد و بعدا که با unity و این جور چیز ها بازی می سازی می تونی یه خورده هم از کار های قشنگ قبلیت استفاده کنی و بازی های جذابتری بسازی .

----------


## SaeidScorp

من3d game studio بلد نیستم...
 ولی Unity 2.9,3.0 رو کامل بلدم / / فقط در صورتی میتونم کمکت کنم که هنوز به مرحله ساخت موتور نرسیده باشی.
یعنی هنوز سرگرم Asset های بازی باشی...
Email - Man : SaeidScorp@Yahoo.com

----------


## SaeidScorp

من3d game studio بلد نیستم...
 ولی Unity 2.9,3.0 رو کامل بلدم / / فقط در صورتی میتونم کمکت کنم که هنوز به مرحله ساخت موتور نرسیده باشی.
یعنی هنوز سرگرم Asset های بازی باشی...

----------


## REZAsys

چه کمکی؟؟
کسی که یونیتی بلد باشه که سی اسکریپت بلد نیست!
ممنون

----------

